# Hey New Yorkers!



## Chateau Joe (May 3, 2010)

The rules and entries forms are up for the NYS Fair amateur wine competition. Here is the link, entries must be in by June 9th.

http://www.nysfair.org/competitions


----------



## Doodah (May 20, 2010)

I saw that, I wish my grapefruit was ready to bottle


----------



## Tom (May 20, 2010)

Chateau Joe said:


> The rules and entries forms are up for the NYS Fair amateur wine competition. Here is the link, entries must be in by June 9th.
> 
> http://www.nysfair.org/competitions


I didnt find amateur just commericial. Is it just opened to New Yorkers?


----------



## Doodah (May 20, 2010)

http://www.nysfair.org/uploads/files/competitions/2010_Amateur_Wine_rules_regulations_classes.pdf 


here is the link for amateur wine competition at the fair.


----------



## Tom (May 20, 2010)

OK so its just for New Yorkers. :-(


----------

